# VRIety exchange



## Kelso (Aug 20, 2009)

We own with VRI and they are pitching a deal to use them. Anyone use them for exchanges or vacations?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 21, 2009)

I have used them and have a couple of VRI exchanges pending. They have a nice mix of resorts- some 150-  mostly in the West- and low (about $100) exchange fee. Like other exchange companies, they also rent units by the night. I don't think these are deposits from owners but excess inventory as VRI is the management company.

Jim Ricks


----------



## ausman (Aug 21, 2009)

Yes, well actually No.

Have a week deposited with Varity that needs to be used calendar 2011.

What is your concern.


----------



## riverdees05 (Aug 21, 2009)

Deposited one unit and looking for an exhange.  Doing it on their site and may put in a request soon for an ongoing search.  Hoping that it will be a good option for my VRI resort instead of RCI, which the trading power doesn't seem to be what it used to be.  Do we still get the VRI preference with RCI?


----------



## John Cummings (Aug 21, 2009)

*Exchanged through VRIety many years ago.*

I exchanged my VRI managed resort through VRIety several years ago. Everything went well. The only problem I could see was that there were very few top notch resorts to exchange to. Then VRIety disappeared only to reappear lately. The same problem exists with the lack of top quality resorts.


----------



## london (Aug 21, 2009)

*Internal Exchange*

We used VRIety for an internal exchange at the resort on Cocoa Beach.

I deposited an October 2009 week for the Resort on Cocoa Beach, and then about 2 weeks later, exchanged it for a May 2010 week at the Resort on Cocoa Beach.

The cost was 109.00. 

With RCI it would have been $144.00 with the VRI discount.


----------



## Kelso (Aug 23, 2009)

There pitch is $1495. They will pay your next maintenance fee of $625 so now it really cost me $870. They would give me either 2 weeks with no restrictions or 2 cruises or a combination. They also will include a lifetime upgraded membership that is deeded and transferable. It also gets into a pool of deeply discounted prices for rentals. We are mostly interested in Florida in the winter. So before I gave the money up I wanted to make sure they will deliver with things I want to use.

Any more thoughts Tuggers?


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelso said:


> There pitch is $1495. They will pay your next maintenance fee of $625 so now it really cost me $870. They would give me either 2 weeks with no restrictions or 2 cruises or a combination. They also will include a lifetime upgraded membership that is deeded and transferable. It also gets into a pool of deeply discounted prices for rentals. We are mostly interested in Florida in the winter. So before I gave the money up I wanted to make sure they will deliver with things I want to use.



I guess I am confused. VRI is an exchange and management company. Not a cruise line. What maintenance fee? It sounds like you are contemplating buying a VRI managed TS with the intention of exchanging. If this is correct, you may be disappointed. You may not always be able to exchange into the resort you want in the season you want. If you own a VRI managed resort, you automatically are a VRIety member at no cost as long as your MF is paid, so there's no value in the 'lifetime upgraded membership', and from the near daily emails of rentals I get from them, the vast majority are off- or shoulder season at fairly steep prices. As John said, their inventory of resorts is OK, but hardly top-of-the-line name-brand luxury properties.

Jim Ricks


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2009)

Kelso-  As I own winter fixed weeks in south Florida at a VRI managed resort, there is NO WAY I would ever deposit these weeks in RCI, II ,or VRIety ... I get more money RENTING them.  My primary resort is associated with II, RCI, RCI points and now VRIety.

As the TUG motto goes, if you want to go there at a certain time every year - BUY THAT WEEK.  My resort has an ongoing HOA sale of units owned by them, if you don't want to go the eBay route.  And I know another VRI resort which also has HOA fixed week units for sale and several not VRI associated.  Yes, it will cost more than $1495 (around $2000-4000 per week, is my educated guess).  And it may take a year or three to assemble a collection of weeks to keep you warm; but you can rent to fill in the holes.

And one of the most successful ways to obtain winter weeks in south Florida, it to float in the pool or hot tub, and talk & ask.  Then you will know what the unit and resort is like.

Good luck...


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 23, 2009)

*changing to Points?*



Kelso said:


> There pitch is $1495. They will pay your next maintenance fee of $625 so now it really cost me $870. They would give me either 2 weeks with no restrictions or 2 cruises or a combination. They also will include a lifetime upgraded membership that is deeded and transferable. It also gets into a pool of deeply discounted prices for rentals. We are mostly interested in Florida in the winter. So before I gave the money up I wanted to make sure they will deliver with things I want to use.
> 
> Any more thoughts Tuggers?



Are you talking about changing from weeks to points for $1495?  That's not VRIety.  I think Foxrun gets 52000 points which would be a little more than .01 per point.  As for the 2 weeks or 2 cruises, I have no clue what to expect and probably wouldn't expect much.

Tracey


----------



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2009)

All ORE resorts are now managed by VRI. I paid my MF's , got a 3br at Coral Ridge St George. Called VRI because I wanted either San Francisco or Santa Fe. They got me Inn at the Opera which is not on MROP or VRI but the phone was answered Trading Places ? which I guess is now affiliated with  VRI.  I am paying an $86 exchange fee , which is cheaper than  VRI. I'm not sure exactly what is going on, but if I get my SF week (not confirmed yet)  I'll be a happy camper.  shaggy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Aug 23, 2009)

VRIety is using the Trading Places computer system, and may be swapping inventory to help with availability.

from my limited experience ..


----------



## shagnut (Aug 23, 2009)

Linda, I think you are right. When I was talking to them they told me it wouldn't be in VRI's system.  I'm hoping to get the verification tomorrow.  shaggy


----------



## w879jr1 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Happy with a VRI*ety exchange*

I joined the ORE system a few years ago, and now have a red MROP week and a rotating week at Villas at Southgate, St George. I liked the ORE system for its low cost and, seemingly efficient, manner of resort management. After I joined there was a deal of MROP "turbulence" during the VRI takeover, but I have just tightened the seat-belt and waited for calm to be restored.

Living in the UK I like to be able to view availability on-line when deciding on where to take a vacation, and I was most concerened when all the ORE systems were taken off-line.

However when VRI*ety availability became visible on their web-site I deposited a Villas at Southgate week for January 2010 into the system. Today I have exchanged that for a Village at Loon Mountain (NH) week for July 2011, for the $109 fee. I don't think that this resort was available in the ORE system previously, so I am pleased with the exchange. I will be able to visit Ben & Jerry's in Vermont, at last! I have hopes that the VRI system will continue to improve, perhaps with MROP resort bookings being brought on-line too.

My reserved week is the July 4th week, I hope everyone will go easy on a few British visitors then.


----------

